# Navarre beach report and topless scenery



## kelly1

Got skunked as well today. Guess it has to do with the full moon. Has Navarre beach gone topless. Girl next tous decided she was going to lay out topless. Sunny side up. All in all a good day of being skunked


----------



## [email protected]

A stanger and your wife both laid out topless??? That sounds like it had the potential to be the best surf fishing trip ever...thats why you always bring plenty of beer...


----------



## fisheye48

:takephoto :takephoto :takephoto :takephoto


----------



## flatsfever

Not a bad day even after getting skunked with that kind of scenery. Guess I need to head to Navarre to fish.


----------



## amberj

I would go fishing not to catch a thing everyday if I had scenery like that..


----------



## jjam

doubt in "your case" it had to do anythingwith a full moon why you got skunked!attention to the rod tips not the otheris a must!

hope I get skunked soon! LOL

Jimmy


----------



## ditchdoctor81

> *[email protected] (5/10/2009)*A stanger and your wife both laid out topless??? That sounds like it had the potential to be the best surf fishing trip ever...thats why you always bring plenty of beer...


although that would be pretty cool, I think he was saying a stranger, by he & his wife, layed out topless.....that's what I'm thinking anyway

This is why camera phones were invented!:takephoto


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *kelly1 (5/10/2009)* Has Navarre beach gone topless. Girl next to me and my wife decided she was going to lay out topless. Sunny side up.



im still trying to see the problem in this...



hopefully this trendsetter will gain some followers


----------



## asago




----------



## evacuee

Pictures! Wewant pictures.


----------



## Fishermon

there ya go

(*) (*)


----------



## kelly1

Figured ya'll would want pics. Sorry.Wife would have knocked the [email protected]#t out of me. Did take a few mental pics. One dude just stood there and looked in amazement.


----------



## SemperFi-sh

Thread FAIL!!!


----------



## hardcorehare

I think this activity should be promoted and catches on everywhere for the betterment of our sport....

MMMMMMMM.....BOOBIES.....


----------



## Splittine

PFF fieldtrip


----------



## blackwater

I got double skunked. No fish, nice gal lying topless in the sun,... on her stomach.


----------



## snakeawave

Caution for language


----------



## FishnGator

I think that we're all forgetting the most important question here. Where exactly on Navarre Beach were you?


----------



## CJF

Sounds like we need to add a "Boobie Report" section to the forum.:letsdrink


----------



## need2fish

Just another reason that pictures are an essential part of a really good fishing report.


----------



## Herculined

If you look up Navarre beach on the internet, you can find more than one site stating Navarre beach, is a Nude beach, in certain areas. When I first moved here, I looked everywhere for it. I wasn't going to go nude, but I wanted to see some sand dunes. I have seen more than one couple tanning in the buff, on the west side. I have seen a couple more racing to put clothes on, once they realize they have screwed up because a group of people are walking out fully clothed. Honestly, I have thought about building a site and dropping that Nude Beach rumor in it, with some Geo Coords VERY near, where I fish. Then, set up another navarre beach web cam.


----------

